# 2019 CC crappie report...



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

DAY ONE(5/2/19)...
Fish are on the bank! And i mean ON the BANKS...caught 40 keepers in less than a foot of water, tight on the banks...jign bobber set 6" got it done! 








DAY TWO ( 5/3/19)... chilly n' rainy.. but it did not affect the bite..Found the fish n 6 feet of water with a 1/16 ounce jig..kept 45 this day
View attachment 304465









View attachment 304469









DAY THREE(5/3/19.. cold n rainy again..But the fish were chasing a jig with no problem in about 6 to 8 feet of water...caught 55 this day
















Will report the rest of the trip soon..Get out there and get you some fillets!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update. Going in the AM. If you see 2 old guys in a red and white triton pontoon say hi.
Btw nice pics, nice to see the boy fishing and enjoying the outdoors


----------



## ChadR 26r (Jun 17, 2018)

Very nice fish what lake was this at 
I’ve been fishing Laramie Friday and Saturday and got nothing


----------



## gwill1451 (Mar 30, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

It's on !!!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

DAY 4 (5/5/19)... Chilly morning and a very tough bite...finding a few males up tight to cover.. jig n bobber with a painfully slow retrieve.. only have 8 keeper fish (> 10").so far...Just can't get them to chase a jig this morning. Will be headed in soon as it is the last day of the campout and we have a lot of camp to take down... good luck fellas!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

You did much better than we did today


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Harry, i hear ya man! Super super tough bite this morning… We just could not get it done,we set out at 7am with a goal of 40 fish in the live well… And by 10 AM we were at least hopeful to put 10 fish in the live well… By noon we only had eight so we let them go ...What sucks is I can guarantee that by 3 PM, the sun was out, and the water warmed up, and the bite probably turned on but I was long gone and home by that time


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Great report and some outstanding pics--- looks like fun was had by everyone, 
Smile on that young lads face says it all, nice !
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Fished 1 foot deep, on bank. Caught most of 16 keepers between 11 am and 2 pm . Jig tipped with minnow. 
Enjoyed your reports! 
Thanks!


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

We started on yesterday at 3pm. Between 3 and 6 we caught 2 keepers. Decided to hit one last cove before heading in. Caught 20 fish in 30 minutes only 7 keepers. One over 12in.


----------



## gwill1451 (Mar 30, 2013)

Was only able to get out a couple hrs. yesterday. Caught 5 keepers from 4:30 to 6, all males over 12" close to the bank in a cove where we didn't have to take a number to get in. After 6, it all shutoff. Charlie Brewer white/chart 1/16th with float set at 1 foot was the only jig that worked.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Somewhat slow bite again this morning… Took a hike on foot to the 73 Cove… Started at 8 AM and went home with 28 fish by 2 PM . Jig n bobber up close today

Lots of variety on the jig n bobber.. caught several short saugeye, one white bass, Hooked two musky up close to the Bank, That was kind of a surprise,This is the only one I actually landed… LOL

..


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

..


----------



## PolkRunKid (Aug 25, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## fishmasterflex (Feb 25, 2008)

Got out yesterday. Started at 2pm with a very slow bite. They were scattered on the bank. Then 6pm came and they turned on. About 40 fish total 21 keepers. Acid rain did the trick.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

9Left said:


> ..
> View attachment 304827


Awww, just a baby. I’m looking for great great great great great grandma.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

MuskyFan said:


> Awww, just a baby


 Perfect size for his crappie rod I'd bet. 
I wouldn't mind one that size on my 2 wt fly rod.
I have seen fish in pairs when spawning and it is often a huge fish with a smaller one-- Grandma may be nearby !
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

garhtr said:


> Perfect size for his crappie rod I'd bet.
> I wouldn't mind one that size on my 2 wt fly rod.
> I have seen fish in pairs when spawning and it is often a huge fish with a smaller one-- Grandma may be nearby !
> Good luck and good fishing !


I’ve seen them in pairs also. Wading the creek, years ago. Had them swim 4’ in front of me. One was about 36”s.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep...The other one I hooked was about 10 inches longer… It ended pretty quick on 4 pound mono… LOL..At least I got to see it up close a couple times


----------



## Fishin4meat (Apr 24, 2017)

Fished a few hrs in my 10ft jon boat the other morning caught a dozwn or so keepers and two nice channel s all on my hand made jigs ....most over ten inchers woth one fish ohio almost 14 and a quarter..... I d guess bite picked up as ot warmed but still great morning for me


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like I missed the spawn bite at CC this year.Caught a bunch at Cowan but figured Caesars would be later this year due to a cold spring.I went to that cove the 2nd week of April and the water was way low and cold.I Then wasted the next couple weeks chasing turkeys.That tree I'm your pic with the black crappie is my favorite spot.I spend a lot of time on top of that beaver dam.I caught a couple keeps there this Friday but released them all.


----------

